# Best foot powder spray?



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been using foot powder spray for the last few years to check rest clearance on drop away rest, but it seems like the last few cans I've had dry clear. What brand is every one else using? Any one try anything else? I would like to have a spray can for the convenience we set up a few bows a day so I really don't want to use a powder. 

TJ


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr. Scholl's ODOR-X odor fighting spray powder. Works great!


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I've been using but it seems to be drying clear now????



bingerarcher said:


> Dr. Scholl's ODOR-X odor fighting spray powder. Works great!


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

dr foote at the dollar store


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

TJK said:


> That's what I've been using but it seems to be drying clear now????


I shake my can and spray on thick. Had can for a year and a half now.


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

I wouldn't really think this should fall under bow tuning ROFLMAO.......


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr. Motivated said:


> I wouldn't really think this should fall under bow tuning ROFLMAO.......


Why Not? Did you read the post or just the title? How is checking rest clearance not bow tuning?


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

ROFLMAO... My bad i saw the foot powder and didbt read. I'm the ******* here 100% I admit it. sorry:teeth:


TJK said:


> Why Not? Did you read the post or just the title? How is checking rest clearance not bow tuning?


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

No problem, sorry if it can out rude didn't mean for it to.


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

Its all good bud I was in the wrong I do this from time to time. I hover and dont read.. Its ok lol



TJK said:


> No problem, sorry if it can out rude didn't mean for it to.


----------



## TrueTalker101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, In all seriousness, which one works best for athletes foot though.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

I use cheap Walmart brand. Works just fine


----------

